# Would I be mad to move to 'Penge'?



## ChrisFilter (Jan 26, 2008)

Is Penge worse than flange or mange?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 26, 2008)

I'd rather Penge than Beckenham.  Plus you've got two overlands, proximity to CP and the park and buses going either way.  I've known a lot of people who've bought in Penge and rather liked it.  One moved from a studio flat in Islington after he got married - got a gorgeous 3 bedroomed house in Penge which he then sold after they had kids to move back to Yorkshire - where I imagine he must now have a castle or something... 

Both Beckenham and Penge have dodgy sides too though.. when I was at school one friend's boyfriend - who was also my friend - got life for stabbing a taxi driver and killing him in Beckenham and another friend's brother got life for stabbing and killing a man outside a pub in Penge after a fight over something trivial.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 26, 2008)

It always makes me think of Rumpole.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 26, 2008)

So as long as you avoid Gaijingirl's mates you'll be fine.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 26, 2008)

I had another friend in Penge who worked in the tax department for the civil service and apart from his very Bill Bailey-esque appearance and choppers was very respectable.  In his spare time he was a Wiccan - we used to go over and there'd be a giant pentangle chalked on his living room floor...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 26, 2008)

The only time we've been there was after a walk through CP park... it felt like we'd entered the set of Shaun of the Dead. Old drunk guy falling over outside a pub that if you squinted could have been from a Wild West gold town. It gets even worse when you turn the bend onto the High St proper.

I don't get why it's so grim.. got nice buildings, near the park, etc. Maybe the name just attracted a certain sort?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 26, 2008)

Flat was ok.. didn't wow me. Penge seemed alright, some beautiful old buildings there, which makes the skanky feel to the place all the more mystifying.

We were supposed to view a place by Wells Park, but was a no show by the vendors. Area looked nice though.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 26, 2008)

The name makes me snigger (like Vange near where I come from) but my friend lives there and seems quite happy.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 26, 2008)

^ me too.  There's something vaguely rude about it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 26, 2008)

it's cos it sounds like minge...


----------



## fogbat (Jan 26, 2008)

Flange, too.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 26, 2008)

Just fucking buy somewhere and put us all out of our misery  

Penge has its good points, mainly the excellent Turkish shop opposite Sainsburys.

But if you mean Wells Park Rd, that's not Penge, it's Sydenham/Crystal Palace and perfectly ok if you don't mind being nowhere very much. Just suburban and leafy.

The reason Penge is seedy is partly just because somewhere has to be and partly because Bromley dump anyone poor there.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 26, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> Just fucking buy somewhere and put us all out of our misery



 I know, I do feel bad for polluting the London forum with my queries. On the bright side, there's not many more places I can ask about 



RubyToogood said:


> Penge has its good points, mainly the excellent Turkish shop opposite Sainsburys.
> 
> But if you mean Wells Park Rd, that's not Penge, it's Sydenham/Crystal Palace and perfectly ok if you don't mind being nowhere very much. Just suburban and leafy.
> 
> The reason Penge is seedy is partly just because somewhere has to be and partly because Bromley dump anyone poor there.



Na, we looked at Wells Park afterwards.

Penge is growing on me, some nice property there and it's the cheapest place I've seen. It's not like the area could get more seedy, so it's a pretty safe buy.

Penge means 'edge of the forest' or 'hill in the forest' which is really nice - such a shame that it's modern incarnation is so gynaecological.


----------



## zoltan (Jan 26, 2008)

does it really exist ?

I see it on Bus destinations , but it seems like some far off ficticious plce. like surbition, or bat and ball ,or Otford.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah, it's pretty big. Got some stunning old buildings and of course Crystal Palace park, 2 overland stations, long and especially grim High Street, etc.


----------



## butterfly child (Jan 26, 2008)

zoltan69 said:


> does it really exist ?
> 
> I see it on Bus destinations , but it seems like some far off fictitious place. like surbiton, or bat and ball, or Otford.



I like the Penge bus (176)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 26, 2008)

zoltan69 said:


> but it seems like some far off ficticious plce. like surbition, or bat and ball ,or Otford.



It's no way near as far out as any of those places. Just South East of Crystal Palace.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jan 27, 2008)

I find that whole area weird - a bit nondescript, and this low level unpleasantness seems to be in the ether.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2008)

Gavin Bl said:


> I find that whole area weird - a bit nondescript, and this low level unpleasantness seems to be in the ether.



Yeah, but it's cheap


----------



## g force (Jan 27, 2008)

For a reason...no one really wants to live there. Bit like Thornton Heath


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jan 27, 2008)

Why are you looking south of the river? North is much better. Redbridge, where we live, has the best of both worlds(for things that I like anyway). Lots of greenery north of the borough, in the south there's Ilford Lane with all the curry restaurants, saucepan shops etc.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 27, 2008)

zoltan69 said:


> does it really exist ?
> 
> I see it on Bus destinations , but it seems like some far off ficticious plce. like surbition, or bat and ball ,or Otford.



Indeed. I always really did think Surbiton was fictitious. I thought it was made up for sitcoms: you know, like it was a generic Suburban place and the name was a bastardisation of that.

Penge could be the setting for a very different sort of sitcom!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> Why are you looking south of the river? North is much better. Redbridge, where we live, has the best of both worlds(for things that I like anyway). Lots of greenery north of the borough, in the south there's Ilford Lane with all the curry restaurants, saucepan shops etc.



North of the river?! Please 



In all seriousness, I couldn't ever live North of the river. It'd feel wrong. Unholy. Dirty. Too busy. Cramped.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2008)

g force said:


> For a reason...no one really wants to live there. Bit like Thornton Heath



The bit of the High St directly near CP park, before the bend in the High St leads to the town of the living dead, is actually pretty nice. Some beautiful churches and almshouses. Besides, with the ever creeping crawl of gentrification, it ticks all the boxes: good housing stock, near to a park, good transport links, etc. Give it two years and there'll be a wanky bar, a deli and a gastropub and it'll be the new Herne Hill


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2008)

This is next door to the place we viewed, The Waterman's Almshouses:


----------



## ddraig (Jan 27, 2008)

mate lived in penge for a fair few years on the top floor of that big towerblock behind sainsburys, never went out there much in the night but used the ways in and out and the shops pleny of times. 
it is a but nondescript but i never saw or had any grief there and neither did he afaik. 
not a bad location really and nowhere near as far out as people think it is.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jan 27, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> North of the river?! Please
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, I couldn't ever live North of the river. It'd feel wrong. Unholy. Dirty. Too busy. Cramped.


Too cramped? It's all fields around here.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> Too cramped? It's all fields around here.



Yeah, but you're miles out.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jan 27, 2008)

No we're not, it's about 25 minutes to Liverpool Street on the tube, even less if you live somewhere like Wanstead or Gants Hill. Plus it's only about 40 or less minutes to Lakeside/Bluewater. We've got Hainault Forest close by as well. Best of both worlds.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> No we're not, it's about 25 minutes to Liverpool Street on the tube, even less if you live somewhere like Wanstead or Gants Hill. Plus it's only about 40 or less minutes to Lakeside/Bluewater. We've got Hainault Forest close by as well. Best of both worlds.



To be honest it's just not a bit of the world I'm that interested in. I know it's a crass generalisation, but my experiences of East London aren't great.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 27, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Penge could be the setting for a very different sort of sitcom!



It was - there was a sitcom recently on telly set in Penge.. can't remember what it was called now though...

ETA:

It was "Pulling"

http://www.sitcom.co.uk/pulling/


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jan 27, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> To be honest it's just not a bit of the world I'm that interested in. I know it's a crass generalisation, but my experiences of East London aren't great.



We are in Essex!


----------



## liberty (Jan 27, 2008)

Penge is ok


----------



## Mation (Jan 27, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> No we're not, it's about 25 minutes to Liverpool Street on the tube, even less if you live somewhere like Wanstead or Gants Hill. Plus it's only about 40 or less minutes to Lakeside/Bluewater. We've got Hainault Forest close by as well. Best of both worlds.


That's *miles* out! And why would anyone boast about being near to Lakeside or Bluewater?? 

Don't worry Filter - my friend pronounces it 'Pongj'* so it's definitely on the up!


*He may not be entirely serious


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> We are in Essex!



Even worse


----------



## g force (Jan 28, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> The bit of the High St directly near CP park, before the bend in the High St leads to the town of the living dead, is actually pretty nice. Some beautiful churches and almshouses. Besides, with the ever creeping crawl of gentrification, it ticks all the boxes: good housing stock, near to a park, good transport links, etc. Give it two years and there'll be a wanky bar, a deli and a gastropub and it'll be the new Herne Hill



I think if that was going to happen it would have by now


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm sorry, I can't hear you. I'm sipping Mojitos and eating Japanese fusion in the terrace bar at Penge-Tout...


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 28, 2008)

why can't it go up? 
i mean it's so near crystal park.

we were initially looking at Forest Hill/Sydenham. then SE19.
as well as Carshalton.

Penge doesn't sound so bad does it?
am i getting desperate too?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 28, 2008)

I think Penge is ok. It's a bit scruffy in places, but apart from following general market trends, Penge property is never gonna go down in price. It's never going to get more unfashionable.

It's got many plus points and whilst it's a cheap part of town with good access to transport and an amazing park, then young middle-classes are going to start populating it, thus driving prices higher and attracting other young middle-class people. Penge is just a bit late to the party, like much of South East London. Anywhere on the East London line is going to get further into the public conscience as well.


----------



## g force (Jan 28, 2008)

I think the idea of trying to second-guess areas that might see a Clapham style sea change over the next 5 years is pretty pointless and more than likely made of fail.

Many of the Penge plus points apply to Streatham but it's never going to go the same way as Balham. Trains are full of middle class people in suits going to work, has amazing transport links and won't get any worse  And it has a Pizza Express....


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 28, 2008)

g force said:


> I think the idea of trying to second-guess areas that might see a Clapham style sea change over the next 5 years is pretty pointless and more than likely made of fail.



I agree entirely; that's not what I'm doing. I'm looking for a place where I can afford a decent house and can get to work/friends easily. Penge ticks those boxes with the added advantage of the park.

My point was merely that if prices have got so high that Penge now enters people's 'possibility' list, then the place can only improve.


----------



## tommers (Jan 28, 2008)

Penge is alright.  I mean, it's no gipsy heights, but it's alright.


----------



## BEARBOT (Jan 28, 2008)

i lived in the bit of forest hill that borders onto penge about 6 years ago and only for a few months so im no expert on the area..im still gonna offer an opinion tho..

i read yr beckenham thread as well so i know you are looking there as well, ive not been there so i cant compare the 2 areas fully..i do feel beckenham will NOT increase in value as much as penge will(no tube, tube adds a lot of value)..beckenham might suit you more as you want to have kids..i would think the schools would be better in kent then in penge?

for MYSELF i would pick penge over beckenham as it will be on the east london line in a few years and also its proximity to crystal palace where i hear there are some decent pubs/resturants/maybe even live music 
that would be a short bus journey for you and yr partner from penge..

as many people have said already in penge itself there isnt anything inviting to do,dont know how rough it gets at night cos i was always standing on the london rd at night waiting for the 176 to go into town never been to penge at night..im guessing beckenham is similiar as far being dull? but you have said entertainment isnt yr top priority..which is fair enough

id say visit both areas at night..esp on later on fri/sat nights..see if it feels safe-ish...
check out school standards
compare size of place yr money buys in both areas
good luck in yr search!


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 28, 2008)

interesting...

which part of penge is okay then? penge west? penge east?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 28, 2008)

Penge East and Penge West are just the names of the stations really... they're only 5 mins apart. The north-western end of the High St is a bit quieter, nearer the park, less grim looking, nicer buildings, but then there's the Queen Adelaide estate just off it, which I hear is a bit rough (the place we looked at is pretty much next door to it).

The South-Eastern section of the High St is your bog standard down at heel High St really.. dunno how rough it is.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot the 'key driver' of Penge: the Toscana takeaway pizza place. Best takeaway pizza in London, better than Firezza.

http://restaurants.lacartes.com/restaurant/italian/greater-london/penge/toscana-988.html


----------



## g force (Jan 28, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I agree entirely; that's not what I'm doing. I'm looking for a place where I can afford a decent house and can get to work/friends easily. Penge ticks those boxes with the added advantage of the park.
> 
> My point was merely that if prices have got so high that Penge now enters people's 'possibility' list, then the place can only improve.



Agreed...that's why ended up in Streatham rather than Tooting (which I personally can't see the fuss about....oh it's on the Northern Line )


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 28, 2008)

The Northern Line should equate to cheaper house prices...


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 28, 2008)

Penge has actually changed a lot over the last few years already. The previously excellent market has all but died, a lot of the best small shops have closed down and it's become very Turkish/Muslim. The latter has brought some better shops back. Anyway if it's going to change, it could become a really Turkish area.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 28, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> Penge has actually changed a lot over the last few years already. The previously excellent market has all but died, a lot of the best small shops have closed down and it's become very Turkish/Muslim. The latter has brought some better shops back. Anyway if it's going to change, it could become a really Turkish area.



I could live with that, I have a lot of time for the Turkish. Maybe Efes in W. Norwood will open a second branch* 

*Not all my opnions on areas are formed by food


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 28, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> Penge has actually changed a lot over the last few years already. The previously excellent market has all but died, a lot of the best small shops have closed down and it's become very Turkish/Muslim. The latter has brought some better shops back. Anyway if it's going to change, it could become a really Turkish area.



I could live with that, I have a lot of time for the Turkish. Maybe Efes in W. Norwood will open a second branch* 

*Not all my opnions on areas are formed by food


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 28, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Oh, and I forgot the 'key driver' of Penge: the Toscana takeaway pizza place. Best takeaway pizza in London, better than Firezza.
> 
> http://restaurants.lacartes.com/restaurant/italian/greater-london/penge/toscana-988.html




Ooh I'm off to me nan's in crystal palace later.  May have to pop down there afterwards


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 28, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I could live with that, I have a lot of time for the Turkish. Maybe Efes in W. Norwood will open a second branch*
> 
> *Not all my opnions on areas are formed by food



Any area with lots of shops selling good quality, cheap houmous and feta has at least something going for it 

Plus the turkish shops are always open...


----------



## g force (Jan 28, 2008)

Green Lanes is pretty crap...great Halloumi but too much attitude 

Mmm.....halloumi......


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 28, 2008)

And Penge has a Homebase a la Green Lanes. Penge, the new Green Lanes? Hope not.

So, put an offer in. £10k less than asking and the vendors in no rush to move, but worth a pop.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jan 28, 2008)

If you move to Dagenham, not that far from here...I could give you chav lessons. Plus the houses are really cheap.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 29, 2008)

dagenham?

i lived in essex for a number of years.
romford, ilford, barking, goodmayes...
...never again.

and i don't think penge could ever change into a new green lanes.

anyways, i'm gonna check a 3 bed house there this weekend.
realised it's only 17 mins into victoria.
and still pretty close to brixton.

gonna have a walkabout...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 29, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> If you move to Dagenham, not that far from here...I could give you chav lessons. Plus the houses are really cheap.



I'd live in Baghdad before I lived out that way.


----------



## g force (Jan 29, 2008)

Kabul is also looking good compared to Dagenham....certainly has more culture


----------



## BEARBOT (Jan 29, 2008)

just out of interest.. are the houses in dagenham the cheapest in london? what sort of prices for a 3 bed house? 
sorry fo the derail
im not saying i want to live there..the BNP thing puts me right off..but certain freinds who come from rough areas up north say they would consider any area in london to buy if the price is low ennough..i remember KBJ posting on how awful dagenham is...never been there but might be checking out barking(also never been) to go charity shopping


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 29, 2008)

BEARBOT said:


> just out of interest.. are the houses in dagenham the cheapest in london? what sort of prices for a 3 bed house?
> sorry fo the derail
> im not saying i want to live there..the BNP thing puts me right off..but certain freinds who come from rough areas up north say they would consider any area in london to buy if the price is low ennough..i remember KBJ posting on how awful dagenham is...never been there but might be checking out barking(also never been) to go charity shopping



i lived in barking around '95, and again in '98.

it was fucking horrible...
lots of racial tension.
asian vs black vs white.

use to see random kickings all the time.

no wonder BNP are doing so well there...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 29, 2008)

Offer's been accepted


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers dude 

Was originally on the market at £220k, we offered £200k and it's been begrudgingly accepted. 3 bedroom place, split level, garden(ish, it's not exactly massive). The place itself is huge, nearly 90sq metres.


----------



## BEARBOT (Jan 29, 2008)

charlie...im scared to go to barking in daytime now to charity shop

chris..sounds like you got a great place!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 30, 2008)

The mortgage man said yes to us, woohoo  That was the bit I was worried about... my credit rating is far from good.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm moving in


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 30, 2008)

There's more than enough space.. you can have the utility room. I've always kinda wanted a utility room. I can store bikes and hang up washing in there.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 30, 2008)

What's your %LTV, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 30, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> What's your %LTV, if you don't mind me asking?


 
We've got a 15% deposit.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 30, 2008)

Congratulations Chris!!


----------



## zenie (Jan 30, 2008)

Congratulations Filter! Really pleased for you, hope it all goes smoothly and you and the wife are happy there.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks guys... quite excited now, though aware it could well fall through.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jan 30, 2008)

Well if it does, move to Hainault. I have a Burberry scarf ready for you, just in case. And a spare Adidas baseball cap.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 30, 2008)

And potential children with questionable views on multi-culturalism? 

I'm messing, I just know a couple of familys who are leaving to due to race issues.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 30, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm messing, I just know a couple of familys who are leaving to due to race issues.



 eh?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 30, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> eh?



They have kids at Primary school age... the kids in their school are being brought up with some dodgy views. If it isn't hatred of the Polish kids (who make up nearly a third of their class), it's dislike of black and asain kids stemming from the kid's parents. The white flight areas of East London can be unpleasant.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 30, 2008)

You know what I'm going to say but hope it works out.


----------



## Loupylou (Jan 30, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> dagenham?
> 
> realised it's only 17 mins into victoria.
> and still pretty close to brixton.



Brixton is a couple of stops away on that line (Penge East station)- about 5 minutes !


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 30, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> You know what I'm going to say but hope it works out.



Stupid time to buy? Perhaps.. but we can afford it, and we'll be making it a home for at least the next 5 years. We've borrowed about 2.2 times our annual salary, so we're not being silly and stretching ourselves. We also got it for 10% less than asking price and vaulation.

This perhaps sounds naive, but it can't come down in value _that_ much. Not like some of the properties out there. With it's size and proximity to amenities, we should be able to weather any storms. Also, it's big enough and has enough rooms to rent a room out to a mate should serious recession hit. That can always help.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 31, 2008)

And I'll be there to help


----------



## zenie (Jan 31, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Stupid time to buy? Perhaps.. but we can afford it, and we'll be making it a home for at least the next 5 years. We've borrowed about 2.2 times our annual salary, so we're not being silly and stretching ourselves. We also got it for 10% less than asking price and vaulation.
> 
> This perhaps sounds naive, but it can't come down in value _that_ much. Not like some of the properties out there. With it's size and proximity to amenities, we should be able to weather any storms. Also, it's big enough and has enough rooms to rent a room out to a mate should serious recession hit. That can always help.


 
You'll also save the money you would on renting somewhere and be spending it on something you own. 

Ignore the haters, if prices come down rates'll go up. Take it you got a good mortgage rate?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 31, 2008)

zenie said:


> Ignore the haters, if prices come down rates'll go up. Take it you got a good mortgage rate?



Yeah, very good. A tracker that's 0.08% over baserate.


----------



## beeboo (Jan 31, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, very good. A tracker that's 0.08% over baserate.



Tracker eh, good work 

Fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 31, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, very good. A tracker that's 0.08% over baserate.



have you read the small print with these trackers?
banks can be so mean.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 31, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> have you read the small print with these trackers?
> banks can be so mean.



Yep, got a contract lawyer at work to read it over and highlight any potential suprises. £125 fee to switch to a fixed, but that's the only non-standard bit.


----------



## beeboo (Jan 31, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yep, got a contract lawyer at work to read it over and highlight any potential suprises. £125 fee to switch to a fixed, but that's the only non-standard bit.



That sounds pretty good.  It's reassuring to know you can switch to a fixed if it looks like things are changing.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 31, 2008)

Good-ish... most lenders only charge £25, but then it's such a good tracker rate that I can live with that.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 27, 2014)

ChrisFilter said:


> Offer's been accepted


Did you move to Penge Chris? Thinking about making a move there from SE23.... 
If so, how is it?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 28, 2014)

I didn't, as it happened. That sale fell through as the vendor changed their mind. After we'd paid for searches and solicitors fees. We ended up moving to South Norwood, which was great for us for 5 years but now we've moved down to Tunbridge Wells after having a baby.

Penge is a good place to live, for the most part. Some bits nicer than others, and it's a bit rough and ready, but we would have been perfectly happy there.


----------



## Manter (Jan 28, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Did you move to Penge Chris? Thinking about making a move there from SE23....
> If so, how is it?


I think TruXta and his wife did


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> I think TruXta and his wife did


That we did. My wife denies it though, she lives in Anerley.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 28, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Did you move to Penge Chris? Thinking about making a move there from SE23....
> If so, how is it?


 
i'm in anerley which is next door and i think it's great here.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 28, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i'm in anerley which is next door and i think it's great here.


yeah im thinking Anerley>Penge>Kent House>Clock House

A couple of years ago I had a very vivid dream that I lived near Kent House  - one of those dreams you don't forget

Can you  tell me anything more about the area... I dont know what though....I've only ever passed through.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2014)

It is good. Penge especially is great for transport links - plenty of trains to Victoria and London Bridge, trams to Beckenham and down to Croydon and over to Wimbledon, buses galore, plus the Ginger Line up north.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2014)

ska invita said:


> yeah im thinking Anerley>Penge>Kent House>Clock House
> 
> A couple of years ago I had a very vivid dream that I lived near Kent House  - one of those dreams you don't forget
> 
> Can you  tell me anything more about the area... I dont know what though....I've only ever passed through.


Kent House is pretty much just the south bit of the central bits of Penge, we live quite close. It's quiet and residential but is still only 5-10 minutes away from Penge High St. Clock House is a bit between and betwixt, stuck between Penge and Beckenham really. Got some nice houses but a little less going on. Anerley is a tad more expensive owing to its proximity to Crystal Palace and, but is also very nice.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 28, 2014)

Whats the atmosphere on Penge High Street like? Is it a bit like Sydenham high street?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Whats the atmosphere on Penge High Street like? Is it a bit like Sydenham high street?


I don't know Sydenham High St at all really, so can't compare. At a guess Sydenham is slightly more well-off. I can tell you one thing - we've got actually useful shops all along the High St. A decent green-grocers in Penge Food Centre, a very good butchers in Murray Bros, a good fishmongers, and that's just the food stuff. I can't say the night-life is much to get excited about, but it can only get better. The local Spoons is good, but if you want more action CP or Brixton aren't far.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 28, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I don't know Sydenham High St at all really, so can't compare. At a guess Sydenham is slightly more well-off. I can tell you one thing - we've got actually useful shops all along the High St. A decent green-grocers in Penge Food Centre, a very good butchers in Murray Bros, a good fishmongers, and that's just the food stuff. I can't say the night-life is much to get excited about, but it can only get better. The local Spoons is good, but if you want more action CP or Brixton aren't far.


im use to zero nightlife on the doorstep, that doesnt bother at all. Im used to travelling around London for night life and the transport links are really impressive for Penge I think


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2014)

ska invita said:


> im use to zero nightlife on the doorstep, that doesnt bother at all. Im used to travelling around London for night life and the transport links are really impressive for Penge I think


There's a couple of good cafes here now - Blue Moon has a branch here, and there's a good North African/ME type place called Casbah. Also the old Alexandra pub is gonna get the bistro/gastro make-over apparently, so there'll be more of a selection. There's also a good Italian I've yet to try, called Friends of Flavours, and a decent Turkish place that's a step or two above your average hole in the wall kebab places.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 28, 2014)

ska invita said:


> im use to zero nightlife on the doorstep, that doesnt bother at all. Im used to travelling around London for night life and the transport links are really impressive for Penge I think


yeh but i've always understood them to be there to get out to penge rather than to return there.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but i've always understood them to be there to get out to penge rather than to return there.


Out of Penge you mean? 

There's rather a lot of people that get on the morning trains into the City that seem of a type you wouldn't maybe associate with the area.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 28, 2014)

I've lived in the Penge, Palace, Annerly boarders for the last 8 years and I love it.  Penge has served me very well over the years for all the reasons Truxta mentions.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 28, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but i've always understood them to be there to get out to penge rather than to return there.


Its exactly that kind of reputation that has protected Penge - even for me, and I've knocked around the area for years, the fact it's called "Penge" just made me never consider it as somewhere to live.

That said I cant believe Im saying this, but Im even thinking about Bromley - I grew up in the borough and grew up hating it with a passion - but maybe I can make my peace. Shortlands in particular is a nice enough corner and looks cheaper than Penge. Its a tory hotbed though


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Its exactly that kind of reputation that has protected Penge - even for me, and I've knocked around the area for years, the fact it's called "Penge" just made me never consider it as somewhere to live.
> 
> That said I cant believe Im saying this, but Im even thinking about Bromley - I grew up in the borough and grew up hating it with a passion - but maybe I can make my peace. Shortlands in particular is a nice spot and looks cheaper than Penge. Its a tory hotbed though


It's kinda sad to admit to it, but we were really pleased that we still have a London post-code - SE20 rocks!


----------



## ska invita (Jan 28, 2014)

Happily save money for some BR-ness - its just that Bromley atmosphere... Im not sure I can handle it. Beckhenham is an absolute no-go zone for similar reasons


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Happily save money for some BR-ness - its just that Bromley atmosphere... Im not sure I can handle it. Beckhenham is an absolute no-go zone for similar reasons


Funnily enough, around where we live the BR postcode is seen as more attractive as it leaves the impression people are in Beckenham and not in Penge/Norwood/Anerley. Seriously, we were told it added a bit to house-prices. The border between SE20 and BR3 is just a couple streets down from us.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 28, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Funnily enough, around where we live the BR postcode is seen as more attractive as it leaves the impression people are in Beckenham and not in Penge/Norwood/Anerley. Seriously, we were told it added a bit to house-prices. The border between SE20 and BR3 is just a couple streets down from us.


middle class postcode wars 
near me there's a lovely bunch of homes overlooking my favourite park in London, on top of a hill. Supposedly prices have been held back for years as it has a Catford postcode  shit like this is great as it keeps the idiots away. That's what all the gentrification articles about places like Peckham do - Peckham hasn't physically changed that much in 15 years, but the articles take the stigma away, and that seems to be the invisible barrier protecting a place from these snobs.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 28, 2014)

...I'm going to miss my SE23 code though


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 28, 2014)

We moved just up the hill to the hinterlands of sydenham hill 18 months ago.  I quite like penge high street, in the day time - it's an old-fashioned british high street.  Like - eighties old-fashioned, rather than fifties... but nonetheless I quite like its lack of bland shopping mall.  sydenham has more bustle and choice, but penge has good things.   

I've not been out in either sydenham or penge.  I don't get out much with the pressures of my job, so if i do go out i'll generally make the effort and go to brixton.  we're about equidistant to penge/sydenham/crystal palace, so if we are going out locally, i tend to prefer crystal palace.  But i'm not really a pubs person, so if you are, you might have different preferences.

we didn't see anything in Penge of a comparable size as cheap as our house in sydenham hill, so i didn't have to seriously come to terms with the prospect... but the name 'penge' is a real sticking point.  it sounds like minge.  where do you live?  i live in minge.  Ugh.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 28, 2014)

I've still never visited Penge, and I've lived right by Sydenham Hill Station for a few years. 

I will get round to it one day, but it doesn't sound too inviting. FWIW I still remember someone at my first day at University telling me that they lived near to me, but I'd never heard of the strange place called Penge at the time.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 28, 2014)

TruXta said:


> There's also a good Italian I've yet to try, called Friends of Flavours, and a decent Turkish place that's a step or two above your average hole in the wall kebab places.



{puts hand up} - I too live in Penge, been here for 5 years. The day we came to look at our house we went and got take out coffees from Friends of Flavours. By the time we moved in 4 months later there was a 'closed - on holiday - back soon' notice. The place was shut for 4 years. It seems to do good business now but it was dead for ages. The Turkish place (Antep Mangal) has pretty good grub but its not great value and they have been proper surly to me in there. In balance Penge Food Centre is the nuts, as already mentioned we have a proper butchers and fishmonger, two (2!) door shops, 2 catering wholesalers selling catering porn,  a micro brewery (sells its ware via the whetherspoons) and SE20 Cycles is a great bike shop.

Penge is unpretentious, an affordableish place to buy a terraced house where you might only get a flat elsewhere. 

Penge is an underdog. Those who slag it please keep doing so.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 28, 2014)

"Penge" must be the worst name for a place ever.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 28, 2014)

I quite like Penge and it's taken me some time to get to this point having grown up locally.  My best friend's brother got into a fight in a pub there in the 80s and accidentally ended up killing someone - it wasn't a very nice place tbh.  I would move to Penge or Sydenham no problem.  Under no circumstances would I move to Bromley or Beckenham though - too much history.  See also "Croydon".  It's all about perception though really isn't it.... none of these places are wildly different.  (apart from Bromley and Beckenham  ).


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> {puts hand up} - I too live in Penge, been here for 5 years. The day we came to look at our house we went and got take out coffees from Friends of Flavours. By the time we moved in 4 months later there was a 'closed - on holiday - back soon' notice. The place was shut for 4 years. It seems to do good business now but it was dead for ages. The Turkish place (Antep Mangal) has pretty good grub but its not great value and they have been proper surly to me in there. In balance Penge Food Centre is the nuts, as already mentioned we have a proper butchers and fishmonger, two (2!) door shops, 2 catering wholesalers selling catering porn,  a micro brewery (sells its ware via the whetherspoons) and SE20 Cycles is a great bike shop.
> 
> Penge is unpretentious, an affordableish place to buy a terraced house where you might only get a flat elsewhere.
> 
> Penge is an underdog. Those who slag it please keep doing so.


Don't forget Twang. Where's the second catering wholesalers? I only recall the one opposite Sainsburys. Keep meaning to go in and have a nosey.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I quite like Penge and it's taken me some time to get to this point having grown up locally.  My best friend's brother got into a fight in a pub there in the 80s and accidentally ended up killing someone - it wasn't a very nice place tbh.  I would move to Penge or Sydenham no problem.  Under no circumstances would I move to Bromley or Beckenham though - too much history.  See also "Croydon".  It's all about perception though really isn't it.... none of these places are wildly different.  (apart from Bromley and Beckenham  ).


Beckenham really IS different tho. Just look at the house-prices. Or the people on the streets.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 28, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> "Penge" must be the worst name for a place ever.



'Dorking'

'Cockermouth'

'Thong'

and thats just for starters.


----------



## Manter (Jan 28, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> "Penge" must be the worst name for a place ever.


I raise you 'leatherhead'


----------



## colacubes (Jan 28, 2014)

Also 'Shitterton'


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Also 'Shitterton'


That's a real place?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 28, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> 'Dorking'
> 
> 'Cockermouth'
> 
> ...


There are other shit names. Penge, though. Where d'you live then? Pennngge.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 28, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Don't forget Twang. Where's the second catering wholesalers? I only recall the one opposite Sainsburys. Keep meaning to go in and have a nosey.



Down by the kent house tavern - Thesiger Rd. Never been in there mind, but how many places can boast *two* catering wholesalers eh?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 28, 2014)

TruXta said:


> That's a real place?



Oh yes 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shitterton


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> I raise you 'leatherhead'


That's a great name.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 28, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> That's a great name.



Not a great place though tbf


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 28, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Beckenham really IS different tho. Just look at the house-prices. Or the people on the streets.



i know... that's what I said...!!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 28, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> There are other shit names. Penge, though. Where d'you live then? Pennngge.



There is also Denge near Dungeness. To me telling people 'Penge' is good fun, it cuts through nicely in a room of braying Shoxtonista wankers.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 28, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> There is also Denge near Dungeness. To me telling people 'Penge' is good fun, it cuts through nicely in a room of braying Shoxtonista wankers.



Also from my youth and just down the road.. Pratt's Bottom - which I imagine you've probably cycled through/past - although that's really just comical.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 28, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Also from my youth and just down the road.. Pratt's Bottom - which I imagine you've probably cycled through/past - although that's really just comical.



Almost as good as 'Badgers Mount'


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 28, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Almost as good as 'Badgers Mount'



hehe... another classic.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> There are other shit names. Penge, though. Where d'you live then? Pennngge.


As S. Fraud said, there's something to be said for trying to explain to people living in far more glamorous/edgy/hip places where you actually live. Some of them might have heard of Crystal Palace or Dulwich, but that gives the wrong idea entirely.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Down by the kent house tavern - Thesiger Rd. Never been in there mind, but how many places can boast *two* catering wholesalers eh?



Is it like the door-shops, one regular and the other selling high-end stuff? I could do with some cheap new knives and cutting blocks.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 28, 2014)

plus ca change... about 12 years ago some friends of mine (the woman was orginally from Addiscombe) sold their studio flat in Islington when they had kids, to move into a 3 bedroom in Penge.  People sneered. They then sold it to move up North where the guy was from and got some amazing place I believe.  That house in Penge was gorgeous I remember.  Some lovely places around there.  Amazing transport, lots of green.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 28, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Is it like the door-shops, one regular and the other selling high-end stuff? I could do with some cheap new knives and cutting blocks.



Is one higher end than the other? Select-a-door isn't cheap from what I've heard. I do actually need a new back door (no jokes please), I am lucky to be so well served.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Is one higher end than the other? Select-a-door isn't cheap from what I've heard. I do actually need a new back door (no jokes please), I am lucky to be so well served.


I was down at Select-A-Door this weekend to lend moral support to a mate. Cheap exterior (front) doors starting at about 200 quid, going up to 6-700 for nice ones. In London Door Company the prices start at about 1500-2000 quid


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 28, 2014)

thanks for the tip, I'll stick with select-a-door then.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

Mind you, the doors in the LDC are bloody nice.


----------



## Manter (Jan 29, 2014)

Neither of them put much effort into their business names


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

Manter said:


> Neither of them put much effort into their business names


10/10 for making it easy to understand what they do though.


----------



## ash (Jan 29, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> I've lived in the Penge, Palace, Annerly boarders for the last 8 years and I love it.  Penge has served me very well over the years for all the reasons Truxta mentions.





Manter said:


> I raise you 'leatherhead'


having worked there for two years I agree giving the swan precinct as evidence 'me lord'.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 29, 2014)

ash said:


> having worked there for two years I agree giving the swan precinct as evidence 'me lord'.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 29, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> thanks for the tip, I'll stick with select-a-door then.


A word of caution - they did our front door. They sub contract the fitting out. We had lots of problems with the person they sub contracted it too.  They didn't do a good job at all and had to return to our property a number of times to fix it. The contractor got a bit shitty in the end saying things like "we weren't worth the money he got paid for the job". Select a door then disowned him and said they wouldn't use him any more and we're left with a lot of aggro, numerous days off work and finally a door we accepted but weren't happy with.

Of course you may be lucky and it all go well - just understand how it works I guess.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 29, 2014)

tarannau said:


> FWIW I still remember someone at my first day at University telling me that they lived near to me, but I'd never heard of the strange place called Penge at the time.



10 years ago I played football with a guy from Penge - never could work out where it was at the time. Little did I know a few years later I would be living there!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> A word of caution - they did our front door. They sub contract the fitting out. We had lots of problems with the person they sub contracted it too.  They didn't do a good job at all and had to return to our property a number of times to fix it. The contractor got a bit shitty in the end saying things like "we weren't worth the money he got paid for the job". Select a door then disowned him and said they wouldn't use him any more and we're left with a lot of aggro, numerous days off work and finally a door we accepted but weren't happy with.
> 
> Of course you may be lucky and it all go well - just understand how it works I guess.


I wonder, does that joinery place up in Crystal Palace do doors? I guess they'd be quite expensive though.

An alternative if one has the time and inclination is to go to an architectural salvage place and get an old one to re-purpose.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 29, 2014)

I think its best people keep hating on Penge anyway - we don't want a Brixton / Peckham style revolution (not that its likely anyway ).


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> I think its best people keep hating on Penge anyway - we don't want a Brixton / Peckham style revolution (not that its likely anyway ).


It's not really big enough or central enough to get that sorta thing IMO. Must say I wonder what will happen if they do build the giant Chinese take-away up in the CP park.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 29, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> A word of caution - they did our front door. They sub contract the fitting out. We had lots of problems with the person they sub contracted it too.  They didn't do a good job at all and had to return to our property a number of times to fix it. The contractor got a bit shitty in the end saying things like "we weren't worth the money he got paid for the job". Select a door then disowned him and said they wouldn't use him any more and we're left with a lot of aggro, numerous days off work and finally a door we accepted but weren't happy with.
> 
> Of course you may be lucky and it all go well - just understand how it works I guess.



Thanks for that. i might paint my current one instead.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 29, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I wonder, does that joinery place up in Crystal Palace do doors? I guess they'd be quite expensive though.
> 
> An alternative if one has the time and inclination is to go to an architectural salvage place and get an old one to re-purpose.



Do you mean 'Doorz' - the bloke who used to have a shopfront up in Kirkdale (and also has a place in Palace)? I found him to be totally flaky when I was looking for some internal doors. There is a joinery down Thesiger road you know (next to the aforementioned catering wholesalers).


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 29, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> "Penge" must be the worst name for a place ever.


 
it's actually celtic and one of the few place names in the london region that pre-date the romans.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Do you mean 'Doorz' - the bloke who used to have a shopfront up in Kirkdale (and also has a place in Palace)? I found him to be totally flaky when I was looking for some internal doors. There is a joinery down Thesiger road you know (next to the aforementioned catering wholesalers).


No, not that. It's on the way with all the furniture shops, on the same side as the Alma. Truth be told I'm not even sure they do doors. Didn't know about the place on Thesiger Rd either, ta.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 29, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> it's actually celtic and one of the few place names in the london region that pre-date the romans.


Still sounds like "minge", though.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 29, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Still sounds like "minge", though.


 
minge is also a celtic word, meaning source of the river.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 29, 2014)

(that was a lie, btw)


----------



## haushoch (Jan 31, 2014)

More on Select-A-Door: We had five doors fitted by their guys.  Four interior doors and a double patio door.  Dave fitted three of the interior doors.  One of the doors needed quite a bit of alterations because it was an imperial sized door going into a metric sized frame.  We also wanted the hinge and lock sides swapped over so that the new doors could swing against the wall rather than into the room and one frame needed the door stops moved as we wanted the door opening out of the room.  Dave did a great job all round, totally professional.  

The other interior door was fitted by one guy, who was fine, and the patio door by yet another who was ok also. 

But Dave was great and thorough and did by far the best job, so I would wait until he is available for a job.  He lives in Spain normally and only comes over to London every other month.  So if it's a non-urgent job, wait for Dave.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2014)

haushoch said:


> More on Select-A-Door: We had five doors fitted by their guys.  Four interior doors and a double patio door.  Dave fitted three of the interior doors.  One of the doors needed quite a bit of alterations because it was an imperial sized door going into a metric sized frame.  We also wanted the hinge and lock sides swapped over so that the new doors could swing against the wall rather than into the room and one frame needed the door stops moved as we wanted the door opening out of the room.  Dave did a great job all round, totally professional.
> 
> The other interior door was fitted by one guy, who was fine, and the patio door by yet another who was ok also.
> 
> But Dave was great and thorough and did by far the best job, so I would wait until he is available for a job.  He lives in Spain normally and only comes over to London every other month.  So if it's a non-urgent job, wait for Dave.



Thanks, that's good to know.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 31, 2014)

I can confess to going to the opening night of the Moon under Water as a teenager. Which is frankly worrying. The Pauline Arms and the Billet were only places I visited for work, the former being a little lively and the latter a place to ruin your liver.

Penge High St. has lost some good things - the record shop, the sports shop, and most of the street market thanks to Bromley Council, but still somehow manages to combine a place where you can buy a kilo of amazing tomatoes, a fresh watermelon, a front door whilst wondering who the fuck is ever going to buy the old police station.

Does anyone remember the random 'exotic' dancing club opposite the Alms Houses? Or was that just a drunken blur from the days Kent House offies would sell bottles of K to the under aged?

I lived on Sydenham High St for a while, next to the Golden Lion in the hinterland between Sydenham being fading 50s glory into 80s wasteland. Even then, 200 yards from a grotty High Street A Road the side streets. 

Anerley remains a no-go zone.


----------



## moon (Jan 31, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Penge High St. has lost some good things - the record shop, the sports shop, and most of the street market thanks to Bromley Council,


What did the council do?


----------



## ska invita (Jan 31, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Anerley remains a no-go zone.



Anerley is Penge isnt it? (ducks)


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 31, 2014)

Didn't want a street market in their uber tory vision - altered the trading hours and parking so much that we stopped as a family making the weekly shopping trip there from further south. 

Which was strange as they've always treated the borough as a north / south divide, moving benefit claimants / asylum seekers / single parents / ESOL / ne'er do wells to the north and south of the boroughs to encourage them to use other local authorities services over their own. 

Chief Exec of the council still has a portrait of Maggie up in their office.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 31, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Anerley is Penge isnt it? (ducks)



Nooo... them be badlands. For about 500 yards to the top of the hill.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks snowy. Love the reminiscing.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 1, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Nooo... them be badlands. For about 500 yards to the top of the hill.


till you reach the peace and tranquility of penge and the safe harbour of the crooked billet?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 1, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Didn't want a street market in their uber tory vision - altered the trading hours and parking so much that we stopped as a family making the weekly shopping trip there from further south.
> 
> Which was strange as they've always treated the borough as a north / south divide, moving benefit claimants / asylum seekers / single parents / ESOL / ne'er do wells to the north and south of the boroughs to encourage them to use other local authorities services over their own.
> 
> Chief Exec of the council still has a portrait of Maggie up in their office.


urgghghh fucking bromley...


----------



## oryx (Feb 1, 2014)

What is it with Beckenham? I am not originally from London and only realised where it even was about 15 years ago.

When Antelope & I were buying a place 7 years ago we had an imaginary Venn diagram  - both agreed on the Palace, W Norwood, Brockley, W Dulwich & Forest Hill. I was up for Tooting Bec or South Wimbledon (he said no), and he was up for Beckenham and I said no way am I living in a BR postcode......if I'm in London, I want to be in London! Not f***ing Beckenham, Kent!

Seven years on Beckenham seems OK - nice high street and generally not a bad area - so what is it about Beckenham? No-one on here seems to like it. I didn't.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 1, 2014)

Full of posh old boring people.

That's a direct quote from my father in law.


----------



## oryx (Feb 1, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Full of posh old boring people.
> 
> That's a direct quote from my father in law.



It's very lively in the evening, though, and full of young people..........

The feeling I get of Beckenham is that it's like a provincial town centre, rather than proper  London.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 1, 2014)

ska invita said:


> till you reach the peace and tranquility of penge and the safe harbour of the crooked billet?



Anerley was all darkness until you reached the bright lights of Penge Golden Arches...


----------



## ska invita (Feb 1, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Seven years on Beckenham seems OK - nice high street and generally not a bad area - so what is it about Beckenham? No-one on here seems to like it. I didn't.


 
yeah maybe i need to change my preconceptions of it a bit but i always thought of it as the posher village version of (tory) Bromley.
the couple of night clubs by the station feel very provincial and not london too. 
a black friend of mine has found it a bit racist in the past - nothing explicit he experienced - but there nontheless...
i used to go there when i was 13 to the games workshop and cinema  and it felt claustrophobic then too.... its the Conservatism i think


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 1, 2014)

To finish a night of anecdotes, I was once thrown out of Langtries for getting the DJ to announce my birthday mid tune. Went to the bar and the staff asked me how old I was in order to buy me a drink. When I said 16 I was prompted shown the stairs head first. 

I also have no recollection of the post Ska Invita has just quoted.


----------



## moon (Feb 1, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Didn't want a street market in their uber tory vision - altered the trading hours and parking so much that we stopped as a family making the weekly shopping trip there from further south.


If that's true and they intentionally disrupted/destroyed a well loved, thriving and historically important part of the local area then it's not only an economic and social crime but it's also truly shameful!

What is there now?


----------



## moon (Feb 1, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Anerley remains a no-go zone.



Why? Anerley is lovely!! South Norwood Country Park (is that even in Anerley?) alone justifies the area  It's one of the best examples of re-wilding I've seen in London.
Plus isn't Anerley considered one of the safest areas in London? With little to no crime? I'm not sure who told me that but I think they had connections with the police...


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 1, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> To finish a night of anecdotes, I was once thrown out of Langtries for getting the DJ to announce my birthday mid tune. Went to the bar and the staff asked me how old I was in order to buy me a drink. When I said 16 I was prompted shown the stairs head first.
> 
> I also have no recollection of the post Ska Invita has just quoted.



ahahaha.. Langtrey's - a blast from the past.  What a shithole that was.  We did a whole school trip there aged about 16 - it got raided.  

Spent many many evenings out in Beckenham as a teenager - friends had a flat on the High Street overlooking the George during our "ne-er do well" years.  I really don't have anything good to say about it tbh.  Although we had a lot of fun in that flat to be fair.  I'd never ever move there.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 1, 2014)

actually snowy_again  - not sure how old you are but I reckon we probably know many of the same people - depending on what circles you moved in.  There are a few other urbanites on here who were on the edges of the groups I used to hang with - mostly in The Railway (RIP) and Three Compasses (RIP) - bikers, old hippies, indie kids etc.  Langtreys was a one-off...


----------



## ska invita (Feb 1, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> ahahaha.. Langtrey's - a blast from the past.  What a shithole that was.  We did a whole school trip there aged about 16 - it got raided.


i went to Penge High Street aged 12 on a geography field trip  not as good a story, but a Penge memory nonetheless


----------



## Bowie's Bird (Feb 2, 2014)

I love Penge, it has loads of charity shops (if you like that kind of thing) and the Middle Eastern Cafe serves nice food. It also has a Wilko's which is quite a rarity (i need to get out more).


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2014)

Bowie's Bird said:


> I love Penge, it has loads of charity shops (if you like that kind of thing) and the Middle Eastern Cafe serves nice food. It also has a Wilko's which is quite a rarity (i need to get out more).


I should go into that Wilko's. For science.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 2, 2014)

Whats Wilkos?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 3, 2014)

http://www.wilko.com/


----------



## ddraig (Feb 3, 2014)

they use prison labour
please don't shop there
thanks


----------



## TruXta (Feb 6, 2014)

ddraig said:


> they use prison labour
> please don't shop there
> thanks


Thanks for the heads up, will definitely stay clear then.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 6, 2014)

nice one!


----------



## Kerensky (Feb 19, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> "Penge" must be the worst name for a place ever.



I disagree.
It has to be that wonderful Cardiff constituency that Sunny Jim used to represent: SPLOTT


----------



## cardboardspike (Jan 31, 2016)

so here's a fun fact people. turns out that if you type "fuck yes penge" into duckduckgo the first two hits are norwegian hip hop; the next one is something about sherlock holmes; the next 16 are porn and hit number 20 is this thread which is how i ended up here.

if you type the same thing into google:







anyway, as you were. also fuck. yes. penge.


----------

